# raw spanish peanuts



## yang_fla0vr (Mar 31, 2009)

which one are good for the racing pigeons to eat?

http://www.farmandfleet.com/catalog/product.aspx?i=030553&h=030102009

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=11964702

or is it better to but the peanuts from the internet?

and is it okay that the peanuts has Red Skin Spanish Peanuts, Peanut and/Or Cottonseed Oil, Salt?


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

As long as they are good and clean, you can use any. I just buy raw peanuts and crush them to smaller pieces. No time for importing from Spain.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Raw only out of the shell, red skin is not a problem. No oil, no salt, no baked, no fried.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

plamenh said:


> Raw only out of the shell, red skin is not a problem. No oil, no salt, no baked, no fried.


Raw for the birds, the rest for me.LOL

Tony


----------



## thao100801 (May 13, 2009)

why not just feed them saflower seeds


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Mine prefer peanuts over safflower. I hand feed the peanuts and the birds are alot tamer because of it. I use a different can to carry the peanuts and when I shake it they know it is "peanut time" and I look like the bird man of alcatraz in a matter of seconds.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Mine get both safflower and peanuts. But the peanuts are more of a treat, and they go nuts over them (ha  ). The skin is fine as they will just swallow them whole, and won't care about the skin. The shell should be off, and the peanuts should be completely raw. As in, no oil, no salt, no nothing that doesn't naturally come on the peanut straight from the shell.
We get ours from walmart unless we happen to be going to see the 'pigeon feed man', where we can buy pounds of them in boxes


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

My parents grow peanuts so I have access to them every year during harvest time. Otherwise I can buy them raw at about a little less than $1 per lbs. Yeah, it's just a treat for them. I don't know if too much is good for them though. Anyone?


----------

